# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как сделать лог с помощью Vba32 AntiRootkit (beta)?

## Aleksandra

Скачайте программу Vba32 AntiRootkit (beta) по следующей ссылке: http://anti-virus.by/en/download_arkit_beta.php?

Создание отчета в режиме ordinary:
1. Запустите программу с правами Администратора;
2. На вопрос, запустить ли Vba32 AntiRootkit на отдельном рабочем столе ("Would you like to run Vba32 Antirootkit on dedicated desktop with advanced security features on (recommended option)?"), ответьте "Нет" ("No");
3. В открывшемся окне нажмите на копку Start и дождитесь окончания проверки;
4. После окончания проверки сохраните отчет о проверке через пункт меню File -> Save Zipped Log;
5. Прикрепите zip-архив к сообщению в Вашей теме.

Создание отчета в режиме extended:
1. Запустите программу с правами Администратора;
2. На вопрос, запустить ли Vba32 AntiRootkit на отдельном рабочем столе ("Would you like to run Vba32 Antirootkit on dedicated desktop with advanced security features on (recommended option)?"), ответьте "Нет" ("No");
3. Включите режим расширенного мониторинга через пункт меню Settings -> Extended Driver -> Install (на запрос о перезагрузке ответьте утвердительно);
4. После перезагрузки запустите программу с правами Администратора;
5. На вопрос, запустить ли Vba32 AntiRootkit на отдельном рабочем столе ("Would you like to run Vba32 Antirootkit on dedicated desktop with advanced security features on (recommended option)?"), ответьте "Нет" ("No");
6. В открывшемся окне нажмите на копку Start и дождитесь окончания проверки;
7. После окончания проверки сохраните отчет о проверке через пункт меню File -> Save Zipped Log;
8. Прикрепите zip-архив к сообщению в Вашей теме;
9. По требованию специалиста выключите режим расширенного мониторинга через пункт меню Settings -> Extended Driver -> UnInstall.

Внимание!!! Не вносите никаких изменений в работу системы по-своему усмотрению. Бездумное удаление файлов, ключей реестра, снятие перехватов и т.д. может нанести вред работе Вашего компьютера. При работе с продуктом придерживайтесь рекомендаций, даваемых специалистом.

Полная информация о продукте (включая файл помощи) доступна по ссылке: http://anti-virus.by/en/beta.shtml .

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

